
Founder Stories: Leah Culver of Breaker (YC W17) - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/founder-stories-leah-culver-of-breaker
======
rglover
Woah! Cool to see Leah Culver is still around building stuff. Remember her
from the Pownce days.

~~~
rubberbandage
A fellow Pownce user in the wild! Incredible to think that was 10 years ago. I
feel like that app was years ahead of its time — the casual immediacy of
Twitter without the character limits, the ease of sharing media like an
internet-wide HipChat or Slack, topics like Reddit. Selfishly, I always hoped
Leah would stop working at Dropbox and start another company :-)

~~~
granda
Pownce WAS ahead of its time. Revision3 built a solid product and I still
can't believe that was 10 years ago. God I miss TechTV.

------
jchiu1106
Cool. Remembered her from the oauth 1.0 days (She's the author of the oauth
python library IIRC)

~~~
nailer
Culver also wrote the oauth spec itself. Also oembed.

------
taylorwc
I've been using their beta app for the past week and love it. I have already
added several podcasts that hadn't previously been on my radar, via their
discovery tools. Cool to read the founder stories.

------
hangonhn
IIRC, she also wrote quite a bit on using Django. I learned quite a bit about
the ins-and-outs of Django because of her writings. Glad she has had a good
career.

------
tylermenezes
It's crazy how many things we use today were inspired by something Leah did.
She also seems like a pretty cool person from the stories I've heard. Hope
this becomes her first massive success.

------
boomzilla
how would `an iOS app for listening to podcasts focused on social discovery`
make money? I couldn't find that question in the interview.

~~~
ctvo
If only they told you their exact business model in every interview. Maybe
this will help though:

    
    
      Our initial direction wasn’t the direction we ended up going in. 
      I was interested in building tools for podcasters. Then when
      we started to talking to podcasters we realized that podcasters 
      just want listeners and data about those listeners. Just providing good tools 
      didn’t really solve that problem. So we shifted focus to work on
      the user app first.

~~~
DenisM
Did you have to be snarky about it?

~~~
sebleon
Probably didn't have to, but chose to for any one of many reasons.

